# 3/3 Snows SNE



## billski (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, SNE, particularly RI and SE Mass. are seeing a bit of snow this am.  Just enough to tease us and annoy the home bound, but not anything of accumulating interest.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 3, 2010)

Its calling for 2"-3" here in NJ. Ground is too warm for it to stick, but it should accumulate on the existing snow nicely.


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2010)

Had 2" this morning. Much less on the pavement.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2010)

Snowed pretty hard at times on the ride in. Nothing was sticking, but of course a few people freaked enough to screw up traffic.Light wet snow in Cambridge now. Saying it will accumulate a few inches in the evening after things cool down a bit.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 3, 2010)

1-4" they're saying here. It's not sticking to the pavement. The Jeep is still in 2wd.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 3, 2010)

I got a little less than an inch at home.  I was at Mountain Creek at 9AM and it snowed for about the first hour I was there.  An inch of wet fresh on top of all the snow at MC.


----------



## hammer (Mar 3, 2010)

People in the parking lot have their wiper blades off of the windshields, must be expecting a lot of snow...:roll:


----------



## Glenn (Mar 4, 2010)

hammer said:


> People in the parking lot have their wiper blades off of the windshields, must be expecting a lot of snow...:roll:




LMAO! I love that! That coupled with "backing in" to parking spaces means people are worried.


----------

